# Please help - cat unsteady on his back legs



## Helsbells (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi,

This is my first post, but I wondered if anyone could give me some advice on one of my kittens. To give you some background we took in two rescue kittens a few months - one of them - Henry - had problems with his eye and eventually had to have it removed.

Fast foward on to him being seven months and he seems to have developed a problem with either his back legs or his hips I'm not sure which. 

He seems at times to walk with a sway/wobble but he doesn't seem to be in pain. When he sits down his hips seem splayed more than normal and sometimes when he jumps up he doesn't seem to have the strength in his back legs.

I know the logical thing is to take him to the vet but he gets so stressed out when he sees the basket, never mind the actual trip to the vet I don't want to upset him if its just because when my other kitten was trying to play with him (he tends to jump on his back almost) has just caused him to pull a muscle or something.

Can anyone shed some light on why he might be doing this?


----------



## CTCat (Feb 19, 2004)

It isn't as common as in dogs, but even cats can get hip dysplasia. Other than that I'm thinking maybe a vitamin deficiency? I think it would be worth a trip to the veterinarian. Very few cats enjoy going to the vet. It is one of those necessary evils we have to do


----------



## Helsbells (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I did take him to the vet - I ended up taking a half day as I was worried so much.

The vet decided to keep him in overnight, as apparently he did have pain in the spinal region and he is doing an x-ray this morning. 

I feel like a bad mum for not realising he was in pain.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Don't feel bad about it - cats cope extremely well with pain and it can be hard sometimes for us 'commoner' species to notice anything is wrong with them.

All fingers and paws crossed here for Henry and hopefully he will get sorted tomorrow. Could he have been hit by a car or something recently? It just that it sounds typical of a pelvis injury, which would be consistant with splayed hips and lower spinal pain.

Anyway, let us know what happens, and try not to worry tonight. Pour yourself a stiff drink!

Ems


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Just as a point, it may be worth keeping the cat carrier out all the time.
If you only get it out to take them to the vet they soon associate it with something bad. If you leave it out all the time, they will eventually come round to it, play and sleep in it, then the carrier is no longer something which is so bad.


----------



## Helsbells (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you all for your comments, he was ok getting in the carrier so it seems my worries on that front were unfounded.

As far as Henry is concerned howevever, things have got a lot more complicated. He has been referred to the Royal Vet College and we took him there yesterday to see a neurologist.

When we picked him up yesterday morning to him to the RVC he seemed quite perky, pleased to see us, gave him a cuddle and he was very purry. However, when we took him out of the basket so that the vets (plus students) could see him walk he had definitely deteriated since Sunday - his back legs kept going from beneath him - but he seemed almost oblivious. It was heartbreaking to see him run to play with the string almost dragging his back legs behind him at times.

The neurologist assured me he isn't in pain, but it is likely a problem with the cerebellum. He is having an MRI scan this morning I think, and possibly a spinal tap which should hopefully give a better idea of what is wrong.

Henry is an indoor cat so he couldn't have been hit by a car or anything like that.

Please keep your fingers crossed that the news come back with something treatable.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

OMG, all paws and fingers are crossed here. Poor Henry, I hope things get better for him and for you. Is he insured? 

Ems


----------



## Helsbells (Nov 1, 2004)

Unfortunately he is not insured, but we were less worried about the money and more worried about getting him well.

Unfortunately, the news is not good.

The neruologist is 90% certain that he has FIP - I should get a phonecall today to confirm the results of the bloodtest.

I brought him home on Friday night and he has slowly got worse, he is now not eating at all really, I've had to put him in a seperate room as Rufus was trying to play with him and didn't understand why he didn't fight back.

He is now pretty much dragging his hind legs along, and doesn't want to move at all. I have a horrible suspicion that he might have had a seizure yesterday as there was poo on his blanket, and he seemed really dazed.

I know that he has no quality of life to speak of now and the kindest thing to do will be to put him to sleep, I'm just waiting for that phonecall in case there is the slim hope that it is something else and we can still save him.

I know I am clutching at straws though.

Sorry for the long ramble, thank you to everyone who sent their kind words and had their fingers crossed.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh hels, I really feel for you. You will make the right decision for Henry, just cherish the time you have left with him.

Sending virtual hugs your way...

Ems


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Fingers crossed here. You obviously love him and will do the best thing for him. I'm sure he's thankful to have you, you've done the best for him so far.


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

I hope that he ends up being okay. You're doing everything you can for him, and he's lucky he has you!


----------



## CTCat (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm so very sorry  Your post instantly brought tears to my eyes. I'll pray for him and I know in the end you will do what's best. He is so lucky to be loved.


----------



## Helsbells (Nov 1, 2004)

*A final update ...*

Having spoken to the neurologist and my vet I felt he had no quality of life left and they both concluded he was never going to get any better so yesterday afternoon I took Henry to the vet and had him put to sleep.

I've lost cats before but I've never had to make this decision before, it is so very hard. Even when you are positive you are making the right decision you still have doubts.

I stayed whilst they gave him the injection (admitedly bawling my eyes out) and when he was done I gave him a kiss goodbye. 

We should get his ashes back in a week and I going to bury him in the garden with a nice tigerlily plant or something like that.

Thank you all again for your kind words

Henry, my sweet little boy is at peace now.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry Hels. I know how hard it is to make the decision. Your plan for the ashes is touching, what a lovely way to remember his spirit.

Run free at the bridge, Henry.

Ems


----------

